# Dems/Reps all Crooks



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If would be funny if our citizens even cared, and although its not the point of this post note how the media virtually ignored this story compared to Jack Abramhoff bribeing republicans

CNN.com

*Affidavit: $90,000 found in congressman's freezer
FBI wraps up search of Jefferson's office in bribery probe*

*WASHINGTON (CNN) -- *Federal agents searched the Capitol Hill office of a Louisiana congressman under investigation on bribery charges Sunday, while newly released court papers said agents found $90,000 in cash last year in his Washington home.

In a 95-page affidavit used to obtain a warrant for the office search, investigators stated that an August 2005 search of Democratic Rep. William Jefferson's home turned up the cash sum in a freezer.

The money was divided among various frozen food containers, according to the heavily redacted affidavit. (Watch what Jefferson said about the 'hell' of being investigated -- 4:47)

Agents told a judge the money was part of a $100,000 payment that had been delivered by an informant in the bribery probe, which already has led to guilty pleas by a Kentucky businessman and a former Jefferson aide.

The Justice Department has been investigating Jefferson's relationship to telecommunications deals in Africa and elsewhere, and the House Ethics Committee launched an investigation of him last week.

The eight-term congressman, whose district includes New Orleans and some of its suburbs, has denied any wrongdoing and vowed to remain in office to battle any criminal charges he may face.

But the affidavit states that investigators have collected evidence linking Jefferson to at least seven other cases in which he "sought things of value in return for his performance of official acts."

Robert Trout, the congressman's lawyer, decried the release of the affidavit. In a statement issued Sunday night, he said it served "no legitimate investigative purpose."

"This disclosure by the prosecutors is part of a public relations agenda and an obvious attempt to embarrass Congressman Jefferson," Trout said. "The affidavit itself is just one side of the story, which has not been tested in court."

He said Jefferson would respond "at the appropriate time" if charged with any wrongdoing.

FBI agents searched Jefferson's office in the Rayburn House Office Building from Saturday evening to early Sunday afternoon, bureau spokeswoman Debra Weierman said. One government official told CNN the search marked the first time FBI agents have searched a lawmaker's Capitol Hill office.

Weierman would not comment on what agents removed from Jefferson's office. But in the papers released Sunday, investigators stated they were searching for faxes, notes, telephone records and other forms of communication, as well as ledgers and computer files related to meetings and travel.

In an earlier statement, Trout called the search of Jefferson's office "outrageous" and said it was not necessary.

"There were no exigent circumstances necessitating this action. The government knew that the documents were being appropriately preserved while proper procedures were being followed. We are dismayed by this action -- the documents weren't going anywhere and the prosecutors knew it," he said.

However, a redacted copy of the search warrant and affidavit stated that federal investigators were unable to obtain the records relevant to the investigation inside Jefferson's office and, "left with no other method," proceeded with the search.

A government official close to the investigation told CNN the search was executed over the weekend when few people are on Capitol Hill because they believed that time would "be appropriate."

Agents had previously searched Jefferson's home in New Orleans. The cash found in his Washington residence was part of a $100,000 payment delivered by a cooperating witness, according to the affidavit, which said the delivery was videotaped by the FBI.

The FBI began investigating Jefferson in March 2005 stemming from accusations made by the witness, a Virginia resident who owns an investment firm.

He told the FBI that he was "a victim of a fraud and bribery scheme" involving Jefferson; Vernon Jackson, CEO of the Louisville, Kentucky-based company iGate; and Brett Pfeffer, the president of the investment firm owned by the unnamed witness and a former Jefferson aide.

According to the affidavit, Jefferson had asked the witness for a percentage ownership interest in his Nigerian broadband company in exchange for the congressman "using his official acts to support the the Nigerian business venture."

Guilty pleas
Jackson pleaded guilty in federal court earlier this month to bribing the congressman with more than $400,000 in payments, company stock and a share of the profits in order to promote iGate's high-tech business ventures in Africa. (Full story)

Pfeffer, of Herndon, Virginia, pleaded guilty in January to aiding and abetting bribery of a public official.

Both have agreed to cooperate with authorities as part of their plea agreements.

The affidavit states Jefferson "attempted to use his position as a United States Congressman" to promote other iGate business ventures in Nigeria, Ghana and possibly other African nations.

"In exchange for his official acts supporting the proposed business ventures," the affidavit said, Jefferson has received a 30 percent equity stake in the witness' Nigerian company and more than $400,000 in payments from iGate.

The 30 percent equity, in the form of stocks, was placed in the name of a Nigerian limited liability corporation held by the congressman's children, the affidavit said.

The cloud over Jefferson comes as Democratic leaders have been attacking what they call a "culture of corruption" surrounding the Republican leadership in Congress.

With midterm elections in November, Democrats are trying to highlight GOP ties to the influence-peddling investigation surrounding lobbyist Jack Abramoff, the indictment of former House Majority Leader Tom DeLay in a Texas court, and last year's guilty plea of California Rep. Randy "Duke" Cunningham, now serving an eight-year stretch for taking bribes from defense contractors.

In a news conference last week, Jefferson said he was innocent and that he would remain in office while he fights any charges. (Full story)

"I wish to say emphatically that in all of my actions that are here under scrutiny, that I have never intended to dishonor my office, or you, the public, and I certainly did not sell my office,"  Jefferson told reporters.

CNN's Kevin Bohn and Terry Frieden contributed to this report.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

BRIBED DEMOCRAT CRIES FOUL

The stuck pig is howling! Howling loud!

What would you do if you were caught on tape in an FBI sting where you were a Congressman accepting a $100,000 cash bribe? Furthermore, what would you do if a search of your premises turned up a hundred large in your freezer all neatly wrapped up in tinfoil and stored away!

Well, if you're Louisiana Democrat William Jefferson, you play the victim route. You stand up there with a straight face and promise to fight the good fight...stay in Congress and try and defeat the charges. At least Randy Cunningham had the decency to resign. Not so with Jefferson. He even plans on running for re-election. Then again, stranger things have happened...D.C. Mayor Marion Barry was caught on tape smoking crack...and since then he's managed to worm his sleazy way back into government.

The FBI searched his office over the weekend. Big deal. They had a search warrant to do so. It also sounds like they had a need to, given the scope of the corruption involved. But there's Jefferson...crying about how "there are two sides to every story." Oh really? Is it the side where you took the $100,000 in hundred dollar bills and the other side where you hid them in your freezer? We already got both sides of that story. Oh...I get it. He was just holding the money for a friend. Or maybe if you store your money in a freezer it won't be so affected by inflation. Maybe it earns interest in there! Yeah .. .any explanation might work. But ... small problem-o. It seems that the informant that handed over the cash was wearing a wire. wouldn't you love to hear that recording?

The most amazing part of the story is how Republicans are circling the wagons around Jefferson. They're actually complaining that the evil FBI searched a Congressional office. Evidently this is the first time in 219 years this has taken place. *The Speaker of the House got particularly huffy, saying "Insofar as I am aware, since the founding of our republic 219 years ago, the Justice Department has never found it necessary to do what it did Saturday night, crossing this separation of powers line in order to successfully prosecute corruption by members of Congress." * :******: uke:

*Here we have the true outrage. Somehow Speaker Hastert and several members of the congress from both sides of the aisle seem to feel that they are above the law :******: :******: . Bribery and corruption may be wrong, but as long as the evidence of that bribery and corruption is in a congressman's office it can't be touched uke: . How many of US can claim that our offices are beyond the reach of a qualified law enforcement agent with a valid search warrant? Not even churches can claim that special status, yet our elected officials in Washington can.*

I seem to remember that back around 1994 the Republicans made some sort of a promise that they would reform the Congress to the point where those who are elected to high public office will be bound by the same laws as the rest of us. :eyeroll: I guess that pledge has been forgotten, along with the pledge to decrease the size of government and lower spending. :eyeroll:

What's even more pathetic is that Jefferson might have a shot at being re-elected. You see, his district includes quite a bit of New Orleans...the same city that just re-elected Ray 'Chocolate City' Nagin. The voters there don't exactly fit into the class of the nation's intellectual elite. :lol:

Will the media let Jefferson slide on this one? Probably not. When you have wiretaps, probably video, and frozen money it's just too juicy for the mainstream press to pass up .... even if the culprit is a Democrat.

Question: How long before Jefferson, or some race warlord speaking on his behalf, says that this a racist investigation designed to attack blacks in power. My guess is that Cynthia McKinney might be first in line with such a comment.

Anyone that votes for a incumbent this time around is blind they all need to go, no matter what side of the political spectrum you are on vote for the third party candidate.

Screw these crooks. I am voting libertarian


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Bobm I could not agree more, however I belive it has got so bad voting will not help us now! It will continue to go on until the working class can no longer fill their bellys with food and then it will change with BLOOD!

Modern Politicians are smart however they will walk the line, they know if they go to far it will mean war they know ware that line is and they will walk it!! As time goes by the line gets pushed back and they can steal and lie even more, till we are a third world country starving and uneducated, that is our future. 

Am I worried about saying what should be done about this? You bet with the Patriot act in full force in effect. :eyeroll:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

vote them out its that simple,

and thats what seperates us from other countries we can change our govt without bloodshed

if I was adem I wouldn't vote for them and I have voted for the reps but will not any longer

so its libertarians

unless something else comes along.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Some politicians have good intentions when they get into office, until corporate America gets a hold of them. Not to long and they are not in office for the good of the people, it's who can provide the lavish gifts and line their pockets is who they are loyal to. Some of our politicians are no better than some of the war lords in 3rd world countries, they just don't have the blood shed on their hands. Our country is no doubt the best place to live, we just need a big shake up to clean out some of the dead weight and slugs that are doing nothing to keep this country great.

Just my .02


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

We keep re-electing them because as I've stated many times, the public is politically stupid.

Everyone always want to get rid of everyone elses representative but keep their own pork hungry idiot.

They all need to go


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Boston Tea Party?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The FBI is in the soup with the House of Representatives these days. Nobody...Republicans or Democrats...is happy about the raid on William Jefferson, Democrat of Louisiana's office over the weekend. Members of Congress, including the Speaker, are absolutely terrified that this could become a regular habit of federal law enforcement. Oh, the humanity! Isn't is just outrageous that our elected officials should be subject to the same laws that we all live under?

They claim that it's unconstitutional. Funny...nothing in the Constitution about searching a corrupt public official's office. It protects against unlawful search and seizure...but the feds had a warrant. Separation of powers? Eh..that's a stretch. A crime was committed...what were they supposed to do, look the other way? Right at the front of yesterday's whining was House Majority Leader John Boehner, who said that "the congress will clearly speak to this issue of the justice department's invasion of the legislative branch. In what form I don't know. I've got to believe at the end of the day it's going to end up across the street, at the Supreme Court. I don't see anything short of that." Aww...poor baby.

Are they actually shaking in their boots just because a corrupt Congressman got popped hiding $90,000 in his freezer? * Maybe they're just more afraid of living under the same laws their constituents have to live under.* By the way...evidently the bribe/kickback/payoff was $100,000. The other ten grand must be under the floorboards or something.

No wonder the approval rating of Congress is so low. This is probably just the tip of the corruption iceberg. :eyeroll:


----------

